# Litter Box Dilemma



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay, 
my Wilbur is living up to his name. Wilbur has in the "pig" from Charlotte's Web. 
Anyway, i have a litter pan filled with aspen wood bedding (didn't want it to go to waste). But every morning his cage is a MESS! Aspen bedding ALL over the place and i literally just cleaned the cage too. . 

Is there a way i can get him to stop? 
Can i use "Yesterday's News"?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My hogs will scatter the yesterdays news too but imo it's way better than aspen.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

try just putting papertowelling in the litter box.


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

So i decided to try something new for Wilbur's litter pan...paper towel and omg it was/is a complete success. I was so thrilled to see poop and pee in it. I guess he didin't like the aspen bedding. . ALso there seems not to be as much "stuff" on the wheel any more. . Yey For Wilbur!


----------

